# Shop Heat



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Any advice on shop heat. My wife and I are both wimps about the cold. We are in our first cold front, dips to 30 at night, 50 in the day. Not nearly as bad as our friends to the north, but too cold for us. In fact, we are inclined to close the shop down below 55 degrees.

So just today I finally got my overhead roll up door installed, it works great and better it keeps cold air out.

So with the doors closed, I think we could do a space heater like this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dyna-Glo-Delux-100K-125K-BTU-Forced-Air-Kerosene-Portable-Heater-KFA125DGD/202922767?MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-202922767-_-N

Obviously I am concerned about fires and such. I obviously do not believe we could spray lacquers with this heater since lacquers can ignite. Does anyone have any thoughts on this subject. It is concerning because we are in a dusty environment.

At the end of the day, if I feel it is not safe I will not use it and just deal with the cold.

Any ideas?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a similar heater. A very large torpedo heater. Keeps me toasty and I've never had any fire issues. Just be smart. (Don't aim it at your lumber rack) that being said they are very loud. Mines large like I said but is about as loud as my table saw. After a while in the shop the fumes can become an issue as well. But I've used mine without incident for about 8 years now. I will be upgrading to a woodstove as I got one for free but the torpedo heater does the job


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Jerry,
I personally do not like those heaters as they are direct fired meaning the products of combustion (Carbon Monoxide) directly into your space. We are no longer are allowed to use direct fired equipment on most of our construction projects. 
I would suggest a simple electric space heater, clean, efficient and lower first cost. Use the money you save to buy insulation and caulking. 
Bob


----------



## yank (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a wood stove in my shop, but I am don't have a spray unit, so don't spray anything. I use all the scraps from over the spring, summer and fall to fire up the stove, and have aux wood outside on standby if I need it. Gets my shop up to 65ºF, which is comfy for working.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Double Post Sorry


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I smaller electric efficient space heater may be the better option as it seems safer. And yes, we are saving our dimes to get insulation, I hope to hire a contractor to spray foam insulation into the walls. Well that is another subject.

After starting this thread, I realized this subject has likely been over done many times, so I have been reading other heating threads also.

Thanks again fellas. Jerry


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Jerry,
Since no one else has jumped in I would like to welcome you to the Wimp Club.

When I still had the cabinet shop I would use a propane space heater to warm the shop in the morning
with the doors down,it would warm the cabinets and the lacquer we were going to spray.

Then I would shut it down when it got to about 75 and and get to work, it work for me.

Buy the way it would be around 25 to 28 at the time.

Best of luck,
Rick

PS: We would blow the shop out before finishing.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Opps!
Didn't see the other reply's.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I use a heater just like that one in my shop. It works very well for me. With the govt requirements on diesel these days, I use diesel. The old diesel smelled and probably smoked a bit. The new stuff is as clean and a lot cheaper than kerosene. I think your shop is large. The part of mine that I heat is only 1200 sq. ft. This heater works very well. Probably the next cheaper thing you can do is a heat pump. Your part of the country works well with a heat pump I believe. They are not cheap but the gas heaters that are rated for shops uses a LOT of fuel. I saw a semi truck load of those go for $50 each at an auction. Might watch your sources. I do use a carbon monoxide detector with my Kerosene heater and there has never been a problem except for the sawdust getting in the detector.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Rick, I appreciate the input. I will check that out. So you are from CA. I spent 4 years in the Navy in San Diego, it was some really good times. I look forward to future advice and input as it sounds like you have really good past experience doing what we love to do. Our shop is really small, just my wife and I. I use a few guys on a part time or as needed basis here and there. But for a small shop, we tend to do more than our fair share of projects.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Grandpa, as usual you have some great insight on the subject. I hope things are going good for you and hopefully you are staying busy and warm…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Your shop wiring and equipment should comply with Article 500 of the National Electric Code. Class I for finish spraying operations and Class II for the combustible dust. Generally speaking, most of the issues I worked on were mitigated by installing the equipment outside the hazardous area; ie, general purpose lights above a lens lighting a spray booth or general purpose heater blowing heat in from a nonhazardous location.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

> Thanks Rick, I appreciate the input. I will check that out. So you are from CA. I spent 4 years in the Navy in San Diego, it was some really good times. I look forward to future advice and input as it sounds like you have really good past experience doing what we love to do. Our shop is really small, just my wife and I. I use a few guys on a part time or as needed basis here and there. But for a small shop, we tend to do more than our fair share of projects.
> 
> - Jerry


More than welcome,

My shop was only a two man shop, 1800 sq ft.

I live northern Cal about an hour from SF, funny my wife family still lives in SD.

I now work in a shop in a town called Sebastopol
with 18 people, I just do design work now , I'm too old to work in the shop anymore.
But I still kept a lot of my tools for my home shop, now I get make things I want to make.
How long have you lived in the great state of Texas?
Rick


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We moved to Texas in 2007, moved here from FL. Being from south FL we are more used to warmer weather. Though it is not all that bad here in San Antonio. In fact, since moving here in 2007, we have not made it back home to FL. But this December we booked our family flights to go back and show our young girls where their parents lived for many years. Our oldest girl is born Floridian, our younger girl is born Texan! We are looking forward to the trip and hope to catch a football game while visiting.

So you know all about the life of a small shop. It can be challenging. I look forward to getting to know you better.

I have visited San Fran in the past, that can get a bit colder in the winter as I recall.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

I hear ya,
I was born in Sebastopol in the 60s lived and worked all over the US never made it back to FL, but when I was a kid the folks did take me through Texas to meet some kinfolk, I remember it was way too hot for me.;-)

FWIW: I never got to serve, I had bad wheels , even when I tried they didn't want me :-(

I want to thank you for your sacrifice, for me and my family.
Maybe wood is the way for us to go. 

As far as some foot ball, try Candlestick park in January it's not human!!!


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

Depending on the size of your shop, you could go with something like this 
http://www.amazon.com/000-BTU-Conditioner-Electric-Heat/dp/B005JG0PTQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1416106543&sr=1-4&keywords=with+heat


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=fahrenheat+heaters&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=27113147163&hvpos=1t2&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=247592430442571585&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_1qe7racwcj_b


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have 50,000 BTU big Maxx mat. Gas heater does just fine maintains 55 when not working & 65 when working. Cost of the install was $500.00. Furnace and a couple of unions my son in law did not have. It pays to have a son in law that does the work and supplies the parts.


----------



## R_Stad (May 9, 2013)

I have used the FUH54 mentioned in CL810 link. I've had it for a couple of years and like it very much. Instant heat and not all that expensive to run. You will need 220 to run it though. Good luck.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

In addition to the suggestions on heaters, I would add a couple of safety precautions. I would add a CO detector to the area and either a smoke alarm or a heat detector. My shop is pretty dust free with the dust collection that I do and a smoke detector has not gone off. I also have a heat detector which looks for a temperature over a certain amount or a rapid rise in temperature.

My shop is well heated and insulated but at times I am working in the garage and have the CO detector and heat detector in it. Maybe, I am too cautious but I feel safer this way.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I cant say enough about this heater. It does draw some watts but man its sweet and safe. My shop is 20 by 20 and this heats it up and keeps to warm like nobodies business


----------



## revanson11 (Jan 5, 2012)

This is my second shop and both of them have been heated using an Empire propane 35,000 btu direct vent heater. There is no open flame and I it will take my shop from 45 degrees to 65 degrees in less than 20 minutes. My shop is well insulated and the floor is a concrete slab with 1 1/2" rigid foam and 3/4" sturdy floor laid on top.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Years ago I got a great deal on a 1ton window unit heat pump. Best of both worlds I thought at the time. Sure if I wanted I could cool the shop but in checking I have used the a/c maybe 3 times. The heat pump works but only to about 34F then the strips kick in and they are not as efficient as true electric heaters. This year I am seriously considering selling the heat pump, filling in the hole and going with a 220vt electric heat unit and calling it a day. One maint item I will not miss is dragging the unit from the wall to outside for a spring cleaning to get rid of all the dust that gets past my filters and cover all year.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I do appreciate the input fellas. I am going to purchase a unit soon, just thinking it all over. Luckily we are not enduring any types of MN cold.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Propane brothers and sisters. A full tank will last the whole weekend.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

A word of warning if you use kerosine, diesel, or worse still calor gas in the shop expect a lot of condensation, repeat a lot.I used this method in my machine shop after two hours all the cold machinery was soaking wet. Have FUN Alistair


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Jerry, 
You got a great bunch of replies, Alistair makes another very good point. 
After reading through the bunch I'd give a plus to those who recommended mechanical cooling and electric heating units. 
I actually use my AC more than the heat and keeping the shop dry in a 110 year old building trumps heating. 
good luck.
Bob


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jerry, this might be more than you need, but it would use your scraps and keep the fire and condensation out of your shop. FWIW


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

I've also been thinking about getting a portable salamander type portable heater,
There just so darn expensive. Maybe finding a used one would be affordable. I'm keeping an eye out for myself.

http://www.heater-store.com/electric_salamander_heaters_133_ctg.htm


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Feeling your wimpy pain. It is unseasonably cold in Austin already, and I don't like it. (Northerners: You are tougher, it is why I live in Austin.. ) Has my spray operation shut down. None of my employees like the kerosene heaters. No gas line to the building. Electric is the only option, and without a good heated make up on the booth, will still probably be shut down at finishing.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Chris, I was looking at that heater just today, it heats 360 degrees. I have not made any decision yet. Whatever we need is only for short burst periods of time as our weather is fairly mild and cold spells are short lived, although still a bit cold for us here in S. TX.

Art, I looked at the link you provide, that would be excellent. Too be honest with you, a friend of mine, he helps me part time and is new here from Germany. He has a full time job elsewhere but excels at trim / perfectionist style carpentry. He loves what we do and helps part time. But he tells me in Germany his full time occupation was building high end wood burning stoves. In Germany they really go all out on their wood burning stoves, making them very artistic looking. He has wanted me to hire him to build a wood burning stove. The stoves he shows me in pictures look very expensive to build.

Joey, long time no hear. How are things going in Austin? I am sure you staying plenty busy. Just hope you can stay plenty warm. We are actually getting sort of caught up and don't have anything on schedule for December. We have 2 jobs booked for Jan and a few more pending for Jan/Feb… Looks like we might actaully get to catch our breath in Dec and maybe close down. Good to hear from you….

To the rest of my friends here, I say stay warm and happy saw dust making


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Very, very busy. The cold is the only reason I have any time to be in front of the computer. (I am hiding in the office catching up on paperwork) If you shut down, come on up here for a bit, I'll put ya to work. 

BTW: I have one of those heaters like chris's. We use it out on job sites. It will push a lot of heat pretty fast, and you can warm your burritos on the top at lunch time. It less smelly, and a bit safer than dragging a forced are heater to the site. I have used it to heat as much as 1500 drafty square feet pretty successfully.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

I use an oil-filled radiator type electric heater. On "Min", it nicely maintains heat in the insulated shed I'm using for the winter.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Jerry in my shop I have a radiant natural gas heater suspended from the ceiling, and it does a great job of keeping things nice and warm. Up here it gets quite cold in the Winter months sometimes -30C.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

> Chris, I was looking at that heater just today, it heats 360 degrees. I have not made any decision yet. Whatever we need is only for short burst periods of time as our weather is fairly mild and cold spells are short lived, although still a bit cold for us here in S. TX.
> - Jerry


It never got above 35 here today and I've been in the shop since noon. Heater is turned down to low and I'm in a short sleeve T-shirt. It works like a charm.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Jerry,
I am just an hour north of you and I can heat my 24×30x12ft (720sf)shop with an electric baseboard set at 1000w. I can get it up mid 60s when temps are below freezing. IMO, it does not take much, here in S. Texas to heat.

I do like "Hermit's" idea about using a 12,000BTU AC/heater unit.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I bought tarps and hang them over door openings and to block off areas not used,makes the area smaller to heat,sure not much R value but the heated air stays in the smaller area great.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

How big is the budget? You can get a small heat pump installed through the wall for both heat and a/c. Expect to pay about $1000 for a small shop.

Incandescent lights put out more heat than light. Quartz fixtures are cheap, bulbs not so much.

I have a small ceiling mounted unit heater that will run me out of my garage.http://lumberjocks.com/hairy/workshop


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

It was in the teens and 20s in my town all week. Does anyone use a radiant heater in an area where it's well below freezing all winter?

I'm a little skeptical of heating the air vs. heating the objects since it seems like heating the air would make objects more likely to collect condensation, but I found some quite affordable 2500W baseboard heaters and a 4000W portable heater at Lowe's.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Yesterday it was 17 degrees here.
I had the propane heater and took it back and got a 220V electric that mounts to the ceiling.
Works great and I noticed that my garage window doesn't turn into a block of ice like the propane heater did.
It's a 5000 Watt with 3 heat settings. Sold by many vendors and brand names. I got mine at Menards on Wed. It was on sale for $139. The propane heater I returned was $99. I really think it will be a push on propane vs electric re the cost to run it. The electric has no flame and I think it will be safer with sawdust flying all over.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

If you have access to wood or coal for burning, check out the Fire Chief Outdoor Wood Burning Forced Air Furnace.. I've been checking out all models for using with my shop. My son has a different model ( I don't remember the name right now, but it's a big one for heating his 4,000 sq ft house. It's build in Ohio.) that will be hooked up on the 27th of this month…. will let you know how it turns out….


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

That Delonghi radiator is great. Constant source of heat, no moving parts to get dusty. I set some heavy steel weights on top of mine to increase their efficiency. I also use a box fan at one end of the room on low. The Delonghi works on the principle of air motion. My shop is a two car garage with leaky garage doors. I just put up some weather striping and cut the air infiltration by a good %.


----------

